

Using the WebCrypto API to generate .onion names for Tor hidden services - ttaubert
https://timtaubert.de/blog/2014/11/using-the-webcrypto-api-to-generate-onion-names-for-tor-hidden-services/

======
_almosnow
>[..] The answer is that they were incredibly lucky.

I'll never buy that statement.

